# story game.. pass it on



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Right, dont' know if this will work here, but does anyone remember that game that you used to play in school where someone would start a sentence with one word, and the next player would have to continue the sentence with the next word and so on untill some sort of random story would start to emerge? If any one's up for giving it a go it might be interesting. 
I think we might need to designate a 'plot' Maybe murder mystery or adventure?? open to suggestions

After a couple of pages we could retype it into a couple of sentences so you dont have to read through all the posts to get the gist of it

any takers?
x


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Thunder clapped outside the haunted house as...


----------



## Fingerscrossed79 (Mar 10, 2012)

he climbed the stairs to the......


----------



## DaisyBunny (May 5, 2012)

...Locked attic; he was certain he was the only person alive that knew of ....


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

His amazin glitterball pants.


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

but he felt his face burn with a paranoid blush as he felt them rub against...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

The huge pendulous...


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

Feeling slightly distracted he made his way up the creaky stairs.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Above him there was suddenly an earth shattering scream


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

His blood curdled and his glitter pants tightened, but nonetheless he forged forward..


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

To see where the shattering scream came from...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

As his strong hand reached out resolutely to grasp the door handle a...


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

clock could be heard chime midnight in the darkness...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Suddenly...


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

the door flew open. He froze, unable to move...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

A low dense fog crept out and unfurled about his feet


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

and crept up the legs of his glitter pants


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

The hair on the back of his neck raised as the chill from the fog...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

turned green and glowed. A long finger...


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

pointed towards him


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

And tickled him under his chin.


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

He gasped in shock and quickly brushed it away


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

..only to stare in horror at the green, disembodied hand that now lay quivering on the floor. the fog faded to darkness and an eerie light in the distance led him to


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

follow it, off he walked into the darkness , followed by the hand which


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

made a clattering noise as it skittered across the floorboards. the room smelled musty and felt cold. he stepped....


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

in a slimy puddle, "Urgh" he said, as looking down he saw...


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

a thousand tiny snakes slither out of the puddle and disappear in all directions. his heart raced. now if only he could...


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

remember that recipe he'd seen Heston do on telly last night, he was getting pretty hungry and was pretty sure Heston whipped up something fab involving small reptiles but then again


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

He was on the endo diet, so meat was off the menu. His thoughts quickly turned from food however when...


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

a piercing scream shattered the silence. he remembered...


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

that he'd forgotten Ludmilla and she was the love of his life or was she? He wasn't really sure right now, but anyway after that scream he just had too


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

change his glitter pants.  Then he rushed


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

to the basement and let ludmilla out of her cage. 'Come on darling, we have to get out of here' he gasped, then putting his gloves on he grabbed her shoulders just in time as her powerful wings started to beat... she...


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Burst through the cage doors and stretched out in magnificent glory, her long scaly body glistening in the pale moonlight. She turned obediently to her master as he...


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

grabbed his copy of Fifty Shades of Grey and


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

The keys to his mobility scooter... There's nothing quite like a quick get away...


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Can I just APPLAUD this story girls!   

I just spent the last few minutes reading it and it made me smile! 
My vision was Keith Lemon in glitter pants, in a darkened castle with the large winged creature from "The Never Ending Story"   

I am gutted I missed this and wish I came across it sooner! 

Well done thou girlies, it was great reading! Xx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey kakreetingsbury... It doesn't have to end there - continue it on if you can come up with something...




Eg...


... But wait...what was that at the end of the driveway.... lurking in the shadows...dark and ominous. The scooter spluttered and juddered until it came to an abrupt halt. Suddenly, out of nowhere....


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

a slightly portly hippo appeared, despite wearing a tutu and fairy wings it appeared to be belly dancing, there was really only one thing to do...


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

he quickly reached for another swig of tequila from his hip flask, (as he was sure the hippo had only appeared because he was sobering up) and sure enough moments later the dancing hippo materialised into a snarling doberman who...


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Took a liking to the twinkling from his glitter pants in the moonlight and started to run at him with his snarling  teeth...


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Frozen to the spot, he reached desperately into his pocket.  The Doberman was close now, foam spraying from his rabid mouth. At last his fingers came upon what he was searching for...


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

His pack of tic tacs. He thought if he could throw these at the Doberman, it would cause some kind of minty distraction, enabling him to run in the opposite direction..


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

but no, the doberman chomped the tic Tacs with great delight. In fact he wanted more. What now? It had worked for that Dorothy bird in Oz, though he was pretty sure that was glitter shoes not glitter pants, but desperate times etc. So, three little pats on his glitter panted bottyaccompanied by a slightly panic ridden chant of "there's no place like home" and.....


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

suddenly he is standing in his local branch of asda. with change from a tenner and a bag of doberman snacks. which makes him suspect that when he......


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

he patted his glitter pants there was some sort of cosmic confusion and he got mistaken for that Jahmene off of the X Factor. Oh no, he shriekd for scooting up the the aisle with a wonky wheeled trolley was....


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

... his granny!  She was the last person he wanted to see right now after the last couple of days he'd spent in a drunken drugged up haze.  He had to get out of there... and FAST!  Slowly and as inconspicuously as possible he.....


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

quickly banged his legs together forcing the glitter to fall off his pants and chanted three times "I wanna be somewhere else, I wanna be somewhere else, I wana be somewhere else" and with a flash he felt himself Judda. He opened his left eye to observe where he was and he couldn't believe it when...


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

He looked up and saw a slightly wrinkly face with a less than impressed look. He'd landed in gran's trolley and gran was not amused. "You can get your useless backside out of their sharpish" she growled "and if you've squished my fondant fancies there'll be trouble". It was a tough scramble out of the trolley, made worse by the fact that..


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

The fondant fancies had stuck to his bum and his leg got caught in the child seat, leaving him head first between his granny's feet! He wasn't sure how he was guna get out if this pickle? "If I push myself up I will be up granny's skirt!" He thought, so with the help from his unimpressed granny he..


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

burst into song.... I did it My Way resounded in the packed aisle yet wait! Who was that applauding his efforts? only...


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Will.i.am and he had that glint in his eye which could mean only one thing...


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Black eyed peas were on special offer!!!


----------



## Smorkie (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, with a BOGOF offer who could refuse but as he gingerly stacked six bags into the trolley the noise from


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

under the freezer changed from a mechanical noise to that of the sound of scurrying tiny footsteps, and a strange high-pitched evil laugh. suddenly all the bags of peas exploded and scattered in all directions causing him to...


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Reassess his perception of reality... He decided that absinthe for breakfast to wash down his mushroom frittata was a bad choice. He gave himself a good talking to and when he looked up realised he was indeed not even in the supermarket but standing butt naked (apart from his wellies ) in....


----------



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

cow pat. The smell was excrutiatingly baaa- '*baaaa baaaaaa'*. What the?? As his eyes adjusted to the piercing sunshine and blearily came into focus, they met with 20 pairs of eyes. Angry eyes, disgruntled eyes, eyes you wouldn't wanna mess with. Eyes that belonged to a herd of very ferocious looking hybrid sheep, that Disco Pants ascertained in the quick panic-driven way he had become accustomed to- had been crossed with something reptilian....


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

...and were now assembling themselves into a hunting formation. He checked left, right, and then with a sinking feeling, above his head. was this the result of some Jurassic park style experiment gone horribly wrong? His only chance was if.....


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

He could some how genetically engineer a huge sheepdog crossed with rhinoceros. But time was not on his side, his BTEC in art and design didn't cover genetics and his library card had run out so he gave up on trying to figure that one out as quickly as the notion had crossed his mind. Time for plan B.... He took a deep breathe and


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Closed his eyes wishing he could be a zillion miles away from the smelly cow pat he was still,stood in. Opening his eyes he looked around taking in his new unfamiliar surroundings realising he had swapped a cow pat for...


----------

